# 12 year old shoots his 1st bear



## Giverthegun (Oct 20, 2009)

My buddy Tony went hunting for deer with his 12 year old son Jon last Saturday morning at the club we are in, which is in Lumpkin county.  After a few hours in the stand, Jon saw this bear and took one shot with his Browning BLR in 308.  The bear ran about 70 yards and dropped.



The other guys in the club were excited about helping Jon get his bear out.  Luckly, we only had to drag him a little ways, then we hauled him out on the back of a Jeep.



The biologist that came out to Tony's home to inspect him, estimated he was well in excess of 300 lbs.


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Oct 20, 2009)

That's great kid!  I bet you are still replaying that hunt in your head over and over again.  Enjoy the feeling.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats,  that is a really nice bear!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 20, 2009)

NICE Shooting young man!


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats that's a good one!


----------



## General3388 (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats that  is an awesome bear!


----------



## mightykasey14 (Oct 20, 2009)

I bet ya'll are in the same club I'm in.  I've been getting a lot of bear on camera.  I heard some one got one on the other side of the property.  Congrats!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 20, 2009)

mightykasey14 said:


> I bet ya'll are in the same club I'm in.  I've been getting a lot of bear on camera.  I heard some one got one on the other side of the property.  Congrats!


I atleast hope its in the same general area!!! We need to kill em all


----------



## #13 (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations young man! Thats a great trophy!


----------



## Smokepoler (Oct 21, 2009)

Good job, young man!


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 21, 2009)

FINE bear young man


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 21, 2009)

NICE!!

Congrats! 

What did it weigh? 250?


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a dang goodn right there! congratulations!


----------



## javery (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like a proud young man in that picture,good job!


----------



## hunting clouds (Oct 21, 2009)

Way to go Grizzly Samples!


----------



## jordan9805 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome bear! Good shootin'


----------



## Giverthegun (Oct 22, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> NICE!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> What did it weigh? 250?




We did not put him on a scale.  However, the biologist that came out to Jon's home to inspect him estimated he weighed well in excess of 300 lbs. So, we figured he weighed around 350 lbs.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 22, 2009)

One more example of my lack of field-judging skills...lol
I do know I would shoot it in a heartbeat!


----------



## olchevy (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome....I always wanted to try hunting other than deer....you know moose,bear, zebra, pronghorn,ram etc......but to be honest I dont know if I could pull the trigger on a bear unless they were coming at me.....something about them I just want to sit their and watch them......by the way whats bear taste like...lol


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 22, 2009)

They taste fine if you prepare them properly. Hard to explain really...


----------



## Alaska (Oct 22, 2009)

Man thats great. Thanks for the pointer on huntin them too, all these years of wearing camo and I see from the pics the winner is the only one in blue. I am gettin me a blue sweatshirt in the mornin!!! Great job young man!!


----------



## EasyRhino (Oct 23, 2009)

nothing like it!  Congrats!


----------



## Jasper (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow! Way to go young man!


----------



## DavidinFL (Oct 23, 2009)

I am jealous! I want one just like it! I'm buying all blue (except my hat) for my next bear hunt. I am sure Dad was as proud as son. WTO!


----------



## 2-shot (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice bear, that is some prime hunting land.  Don't let Doug kill all the big bucks


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 25, 2009)

congrats on the bear .


----------



## Alpo (Oct 26, 2009)

Little Jon is the real deal!! We all miss huntin' with Big Tone, but he's bringing him up right.

Love ya'll,
Alpo


----------



## dpoole (Oct 26, 2009)

done created another monster ha ha  congrat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmele53 (Oct 27, 2010)

I know jon i used to go to his middle school he brung in the pics and showed them to me pretty awesome!


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 27, 2010)

That's great !!


----------



## rem 300 (Oct 27, 2010)

congrats on a fine bear..


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Mighty fine looking bear!


----------



## deermaster13 (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats that is a real nice bear


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 2, 2010)

*That is one fantastic black bear*

Great going son. That would be a great black bear anywhere in the USA. And it has a beautiful coat too.


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations on a fine hunt and a great trophy, he ought to make a fine rug.  I hear that they taste just like Bear!  Well Done!


----------

